# We Sell, Rent and Lease Mobile Kitchens, Shower Trailers, Living Quarters and More!!



## emk1 (Sep 28, 2010)

We build, sell and rent/lease custom mobile kitchens. Check out our website at emkusa.com and check out our Facebook and which has some awesome pictures of kitchens we've built and currently have in our rental/sales fleet

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Phoenix-AZ/EMK/129762053735503?ref=ts


----------

